# First time home builder- doing my own plans. Need help



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

As the title says, I am a first time home builder and I am doing my own plans. My township allows me to complete my own plans for permit, when I hire a framer I will work with them to hash out any details I may have left off by ignorance or mistake.

I'd like to get as close as possible, and I currently have a working design bid set I have sent out to some roofing/siding/window contractors etc.

Would anyone be able to take a quick look at the plans the way they are currently, and give me your .02 cents on what should be added, changed, or removed to get a little further towards Issued for Construction? I've attached the pictures, not great quality but doesn't look like I put post the PDF.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

My eye can't look away from the narrow space between the garage and the coverage porch area. Do you like it that way? Does the narrow space serve a specific purpose?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

kroppe said:


> My eye can't look away from the narrow space between the garage and the coverage porch area. Do you like it that way? Does the narrow space serve a specific purpose?


It's a windblown leaf collector. I have something similar on my house. You need to have one to truly appreciate it.


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

I bumped it out off the house in order to create a space for platform and bench seat in the garage. Also allows me to run electric through that corner of the house as opposed to the other corner. Depending on where they branch off their main line it might save some money. 

Ultimately it will be landscaped and probably an arborvitae there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

What if you widen the connecting space (breezeway? mud room?) between the garage and house? The narrow notch seems like wasted space. Bring the roof ridge with it so it is centered over the now-wider mudroom/breezeway.


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

kroppe said:


> What if you widen the connecting space (breezeway? mud room?) between the garage and house? The narrow notch seems like wasted space. Bring the roof ridge with it so it is centered over the now-wider mudroom/breezeway.


I will look to see how much is possible, but it’s kinda hanging on whether or not I can keep the window in the upstairs bathroom. That roof returning back to the house is as close as it can get without eliminating the window. 

Thanks for your comments .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

k2mattin said:


> I will look to see how much is possible, but it’s kinda hanging on whether or not I can keep the window in the upstairs bathroom. That roof returning back to the house is as close as it can get without eliminating the window.
> 
> Thanks for your comments .
> 
> ...


@k2mattin I don’t see a window on the exterior wall adjoining the garage. Widening the interior space between house and garage to eliminate the sliver notch doesn’t affect doors or windows based on the sketches above. 

Now that you mention second floor windows, the narrow bump out on the side of the house without the garage seems like it could be better managed. Bring the sliver in and make the interior space smaller, or bring the rest of the house out. Narrow slivers and gaps seem to be inefficient uses of space and materials in my view. My heart is looking for more balanced proportions and my brain is looking for more efficient use of space. If it were my house, my wallet would be looking for best use of space, time and expense.


----------



## LaomaStri (Nov 2, 2021)

I like to plan my house, too, although my husband and I won't be able to build it in the next few years. I dream of a lovely two-story house in a Scandinavian minimalist style. And I don't want to invest in some temporary solution right now, but instead, start making more money, increase my investment, and build our dream house all at once. I'd like smaller rooms and a few extra storage rooms, unlike the layout in your house. By the way, I expressly asked the guys at https://www.boutiquehomeplans.com/ranch-house-plans about this plan to calculate the approximate capital I need to plan for the home.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

He probably has it built already from two years ago!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> He probably has it built already from two years ago!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't quite understand what attracts spammers but this thread has had 3 different ones.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

God created these things called architects, use them. My dad was like this, a true skinflint who "designed his own house." His house looks terrible, a jangled mess, and he's got an engineering degree from UM for pete's sake! I'm usually cheap like a lot of guys, but I've learned my lesson the hard way too many times. If something takes more than two years of schooling in order to do well, it's probably best left to the experts.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

I started a thread similar to this question, We went the route of an architect, best dam thing we did. He customized the home to our wants and needs made changes throughout the course of the planning (1.5yrs) at no charge. He also provided 3d interior/exterior renderings. I had the building specs reviewed by two different Project managers and our now contracted framer, all said the plans are excellent with virtually very little extra detail needed to be clarified. For what you may pay for interweb plans/copies it is so worth having a person to work with through the whole process. I can not imagine doing it myself or even attempting to do it with the help of so-called friends who claim to know. The amount of structural detail, pre-planning of mechanical locations for best performance (I have a HVAC backround which did help) making sure current state building codes are covered and so much more can be overwhelming without someone who not only is educated in this field but has all the tools at hand to design. We were able to review/discuss/ make changes, and see ideas on the spot just like my days in an Auto engineering meeting room during CAD reviews. You would be surprised how many Licensed architects are available to freelance on the side, work as a one person show keeping costs down etc. Sure there are extremely talented high priced architects out there such as lake michigan shore line companies but there are just as many mom and pop firms/person available for us common folk on a tight building budget. You just have to work at finding one that fits your needs, wants and price.


----------

